# Rescued Girl - What is she/how old??



## Codabella (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi I'm brand new to the site thanks to our new girl. She was found by the police on a snowy highway. Can anybody tell me what breeds she has in her?

We've guessed her to be *Boarder Collie with either Rottie, Shepard, or Beauceron.* We're actually leaning toward Beauceron even though we hadn't heard of the breed before. The character description for Beauceron is pretty accurate and she has a double dew claw on one of her hind legs, which is apparently a Beauceron trait. 

We also have no Idea how old she is or if she might grow. Her paws and legs are pretty thick looking for her size. She's exactly 60lbs now. 

Any input is appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

she's a pretty girl....any upright/side pics of her?

personally, i'd lean more toward the Rottie than the Beauceron as the Beau is not real common....


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

cattledog/rottie from these pics. standup shots may help


----------



## MitzisMom (Dec 26, 2008)

I wonder if there's some Bernese Mountain Dog in her. She's very pretty. I see some of the coloring, and the double dews are fairly common in that breed. However, Rotties can have them as well, and that's a common crossing breed.

As for age, I could tell better if I could see her teeth.


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

Some upright pics would be good 

I'd guess something like Shep/Border X - it appears she has a feathered tail and thick chest mane which would be border collie. The side ears and blocky head are leaning me toward the bernese/shep x or pit/border x - lol Does she have any purple on her tounge?

I'd guess her to be 9-14mos and maybe grow another 10lbs in width mostly.

She is Cute!! Very intelligent looking ...


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't see any Beauceron in her from what I can see of the pics - (I had to laugh I'm actually wearing my Beauce sweatshirt today) 

she is really pretty though thanks for rescuing her


----------



## MitzisMom (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's a Bernese Mountain Dog for reference. I can see similarities, and it's a distinct possibility.










However, I see a leaner breed-- Shepherd, maybe, like Smileypits said, or Lab?

Whatever she really is, she's adorable-- and what a great smile!

Why not just call her a Curbstone Setter... the sweet little dog that "sets" on the curb waiting for a nice person like you to take her home.


----------



## Codabella (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies on her. I can see a bit of all of the suggestions. I'll post some better angles in the next day. She has a very casual attitude and seems quite mature. I'll get a picture of her teeth to put up as well.


----------



## Codabella (Dec 27, 2008)

More shots to help............


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

I retract my previous guess. She's probably an aussie mixed w/ shepard (longer nose) and she's probably between 2-3.5 years old. Very intelligent dog, have you discovered if she has any previous training?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/366576804/
for pic of one just like yours


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Definitely some Shepard in her...possibly border collie or Aussie in there too.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm really no help, but she is a darling girl!


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

awww she is adorable! nice, white teeth too... someone took care of her at least for a bit it seems. 

enjoy, she really is a cutie


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

well coming from a Rottie person, I am not seeing Rottie in that dog. She is beautiful though, her markings are so pretty and her coat glows in the dark it is so shiny. She has a lovely face and cute ears.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe some Gordon Setter? They aren't common, but are probably more common than Beaucerons, LOL. Her fur looks setter-ish to me.


----------



## Codabella (Dec 27, 2008)

She's definitely been trained. Things like sit/stay etc are all there. Nothing more than obedience related so far. We were thinking about doing some agility eventually and I'm sure she'd love that. 

All we really needed was for her to stick around while off leash and she's just fine in that sense. We can hike with her ALLOT if she follows safely. 

We don't care too much what her breed is, but it's nice to have an idea. The age is more important to us. Does anybody else agree with *simleypits*? Does she really look 2-3.5 years. The SPCA as well as most others have guessed 10-18 months.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

She looks pretty young to me. She sure is cute.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

She's BEAutiful! her face is just like my BC mutt... I wish I had some photos of her to show you. 

The good thing is that whether she's a BCX or whatever, she's still pretty awesome, right? 

and yeah... her teeth look just like my 1 year old Callie. My other dog is abuot 3 and has tartar, so... hope that helps!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd say she looks pretty young, maybe around a year old. Her teeth are those of a young dog---no tartar, chipped teeth, or staining. And her body shape.....she hasn't fully "filled out" yet. So, yeah, I'd say 10-18 months is a likely age range.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jumping into this thread kind of late, so I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it, but you can ask a vet at her next check up about age and breed. They're usually pretty good with determining age, though with breed sometimes their guess is as good as anyone's.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

She looks like a Aussie X to me


----------

